# How many Cartier LOVE bracelets do you have?



## xblackxstarx

I'm curious as to how many of us how multiple LOVEs ? 
I have only the one yellow gold plain LOVE and keeping going back and forth between the idea of owning a second
What's your opinion on wearing more than one LOVE ?
Do you prefer the just one LOVE ?
Do you stack?
Do you wear one on each wrist? 
Please add to the poll what you personally have as I was wondering how common it is to wear more than one love?


----------



## cupcake34

To answer your questions...

1. So far, I have only one Love
2. I like the look of two Loves worn together; however, personally I'd rather stack the Love with 
    a different type of bangle (e.g. VCA Perlee)
3. I LOVE the look of one Love only 
4. I like the look of one Love on each wrist as long as you wear other bracelets to make each
    wrist look a bit different


----------



## stmary

Good thread! So far I only have one love bracelet but lately I've bee thinking of getting a WG bangle to stack with my Love bangle. It's either WG love bangle or VCA perlee bracelet in WG. I don't know how the perlee would look like with yg though.


----------



## XCCX

One cuff 

I prefer the look of only one Love, or one Love stacked with other bracelets. The Pave one is an exception!  It looks gorgeous with the plain Love


----------



## Dode99

I have one Love and I'm getting my second one next week. I don't like the look of one Love. I like the look of the Love stacked with either another Love or with bracelets from different luxury brands. Cool thread btw


----------



## tutushopper

I just have one in white gold, and it's the sentiment of it that I love, so I'll stick with just the one.


----------



## xblackxstarx

omg id love to have the pave version


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I have 2 loves. Planning to get a third love, as DH & I plan to give one each to our 3 DDs when they turn 18. 
I like the love bracelet by itself , snug & the whole meaning behind it.
I can also appreciate stacking 2 loves, but don't like the look of more than 2 when I tried that at the store.
My size is 16, but for the second love, I bought size 17 thinking my children will probably be bigger wrist than I am. Can't really stack well when the sizes are different. 
Also, for stacking, one size bigger is more comfortable for me.

One more thing, I have one rose gold with 4 diamonds & one rose gold rainbow. Should be adding rose gold 4 pink sapphire next. Looking forward to stack the colored stones Loves.


----------



## Machick333

I have just the one YG and like it that way  I recently stacked it with a YG Tiffany link bracelet


----------



## Candice0985

just the one!!

I thought I would like 2 but I didn't like them stacked on me..


----------



## Hdream

I have 2, one is rose gold with rainbow colors and one white gold with 4 diamonds, they look really nice together, don't think I will add another one, at least for now I prefer look of two.


----------



## cupcake34

> I have 2, one is rose gold with rainbow colors and one white gold with 4  diamonds, they look really nice together, don't think I will add  another one, at least for now I prefer look of two



Could you post some pics, especially of the rainbow love?


----------



## Hdream

Not best photo white gold I have for almost 5 years and rose gold for almost 2.


----------



## cupcake34

> Not best photo white gold I have for almost 5 years and rose gold for almost 2.



Gorgeous!! What size are they??


----------



## Hdream

Thank you size 18, I like them kind of loose on my wrist.


----------



## cupcake34

> Thank you size 18, I like them kind of loose on my wrist.



Does stacking them cause a lot of damage? I'd love to stack mine, but I'm a bit afraid.


----------



## Hdream

Not at all, I never taking mine off.


----------



## cupcake34

> Not at all, I never taking mine off.



They're really pretty! Out of the two, which one do you like most?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Hdream said:


> View attachment 2195672
> 
> Not best photo white gold I have for almost 5 years and rose gold for almost 2.



Nice , I have the rainbow in rosé gold. May get a white gold next as I'm starting to mix metal lately.


----------



## Hdream

cupcake34 said:


> They're really pretty! Out of the two, which one do you like most?



Hands down rose gold!


----------



## cupcake34

> Hands down rose gold!



Is the rainbow Love so pretty IRL?


----------



## Hdream

cupcake34 said:


> Is the rainbow Love so pretty IRL?



It is really pretty, for me its look much nice then just a diamond one.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hdream said:


> It is really pretty, for me its look much nice then just a diamond one.


Your rainbow love is gorgeous 
Do the colours stand out and sparkle IRL ?
Please if you can post more pics of your rainbow love of you can get shots in different lighting or different stacks?


----------



## Hdream

xblackxstarx said:


> Your rainbow love is gorgeous
> Do the colours stand out and sparkle IRL ?
> Please if you can post more pics of your rainbow love of you can get shots in different lighting or different stacks?



I will take more photos tomorrow, off to bed now, night time in Singapore


----------



## lisabmiller




----------



## Seham

I have one RG w 4 diamonds and was thinking of adding another WG w 10 diamonds
But when I actually tried them out together I figured that I prefer my love alone or stacked with other bracelets


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you and night 



Hdream said:


> I will take more photos tomorrow, off to bed now, night time in Singapore


----------



## LDDChanel

I only have one but I'd love to get another one for my other wrist. I have a 17 and would like to get an 18 so it's a looser fit (so I wouldn't be able to stack them together...). I love the look of one on each wrist though.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I have 2 and both in sz 16.


----------



## Hdream

One more shot of my loves


----------



## bb10lue

I wear two love bracelets and a juc on daily basis, my yellow gold cuff has been sitting in my jewllery box for a while. The loves are in size 16 and Juc is 15.


----------



## jinete11

I like the look of 2 YG loves together. However I like to pair my 1 YG love with a white w/GHW Hermes clic clac and I couldn't imagine being able to wear 2 loves with this look.


----------



## jinete11

bb10lue said:


> I wear two love bracelets and a juc on daily basis, my yellow gold cuff has been sitting in my jewllery box for a while. The loves are in size 16 and Juc is 15.



Ooh, pictures please!


----------



## Dode99

jinete11 said:


> I like the look of 2 YG loves together. However I like to pair my 1 YG love with a white w/GHW Hermes clic clac and I couldn't imagine being able to wear 2 loves with this look.



Have you tried wearing your 2 Love bracelets with the clic clac? I'm getting another YG bracelet next week and I'm planning to stack them with a clic clac but I never pictured the three bangles in my head . Is it too much?


----------



## bb10lue

jinete11 said:


> Ooh, pictures please!



&#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is my everyday stack.


----------



## kiwi678

bb10lue said:


> &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199313
> 
> This is my everyday stack.


now im jealous!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

One (for now)! He he!


----------



## prplhrt21

two love cuffs..one wg one yg


----------



## Bethc

I have 3 Loves, wg, wg rainbow and rg.  I used to wear them stacked, but when I get my juste en clou it was too much, so now I wear my 2 wg loves and the juc.


----------



## benchwarmer

Beth I don't think it looks too much to wear all 3 Loves and the JUC at the same time.  I think it's a nice balance of 2 and 2 in terms of the metals.  I like the every other metal picture.  All 4 bracelets balance each other out nicely, lookin' good!


----------



## princesslix

mad_for_chanel said:


> I have 2 loves. Planning to get a third love, as DH & I plan to give one each to our 3 DDs when they turn 18.
> I like the love bracelet by itself , snug & the whole meaning behind it.
> I can also appreciate stacking 2 loves, but don't like the look of more than 2 when I tried that at the store.
> My size is 16, but for the second love, I bought size 17 thinking my children will probably be bigger wrist than I am. Can't really stack well when the sizes are different.
> Also, for stacking, one size bigger is more comfortable for me.
> 
> One more thing, I have one rose gold with 4 diamonds & one rose gold rainbow. Should be adding rose gold 4 pink sapphire next. Looking forward to stack the colored stones Loves.


There is a rose gold love with 4 pink sapphires? This sounds  beautiful. Do you have any info or photos? 
tia


----------



## Hdream

princesslix said:


> There is a rose gold love with 4 pink sapphires? This sounds  beautiful. Do you have any info or photos?
> tia



Yes Cartier have that one, will try to find photo for you anything rose gold and pink sounds yummy!!


----------



## Serva1

1 , white gold with 4 diamonds. I'm thinking about buying another but haven't decided yet. I like platinum and rose gold with pink sapphires sounds lovely too...I would not stack YG and WG but maybe RG could work with WG because both have 4 stones


----------



## Serva1

I usually wear my size 17 LOVE alone but at times stack it with a H clic clac because they are the same size. At times I wear the LB with my Rolex.


----------



## Swanky

No option for zero?


----------



## vannarene

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No option for zero?



LOL I was just gonna say "oh let me count.... right... zero!" Haha


----------



## Carrie357

I want to say zero as well... Not that I don't adore them, just that I don't like the idea of wearing my jewelry 24/7 (seems it's hard to remove the bracelet).


----------



## xblackxstarx

Sorry I should have put an option for 0 for those that don't want or don't yet have their own love


----------



## mousdioufe

Wearing, yellow gold bracelet, white gold cuff and rose gold JUC.


----------



## Suzie

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2213243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear my size 17 LOVE alone but at times stack it with a H clic clac because they are the same size. At times I wear the LB with my Rolex.



Gorgeous photo. The clic clac and the love look great together.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I prefer just a single love with four diamonds unless its stacked with a JUC. 
Sometimes more just isn't more IMO, for me at least. I can be such a boring minimalist at times. 
Love everybody's photos.


----------



## elain

mousdioufe said:


> Wearing, yellow gold bracelet, white gold cuff and rose gold JUC.


Gorgeous stack!


----------



## charlouise

Hdream said:


> View attachment 2195672
> 
> Not best photo white gold I have for almost 5 years and rose gold for almost 2.


such a pretty combination!


----------



## Dode99

texasgirliegirl said:


> I prefer just a single love with four diamonds unless its stacked with a JUC.
> Sometimes more just isn't more IMO, for me at least. I can be such a boring minimalist at times.
> Love everybody's photos.



I totally agree with you. I used to think of having many Love bracelets in different metals and stone combinations but I figured out later that one perfect love is enough. I have one YG with four diamonds and I'm satisfied. I love the look of one Love staked with Hermes bracelets for instance or a JUC or just with a DBTY bracelet.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yes, I really wanted something to go with my Love, but couldn't get excited about two Loves on my arm.  Then the JUC was re-released and the rest is history!


----------



## Dilostyle

I have one WG plain that I bought Feb '12 and looking to get a YG plain.  Question to those lucky ladies with 2 or more.... your imput is huge on my decision .... are your loves the same size?  My love is a size 17 and a little on the loose side.  I was thinking of getting the YG one in size 16 just for something different. If you could help on the pro's and con's of each it would help so much..... thanks in advance


----------



## TechPrincess

Mine are the same size .. I did try a bigger one and hated it. The bigger one kept trying to slide over the smaller


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please share photos with us of multiple love bracelets stacked together


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please please please could you post more photos of your two love bracelets together I love your combination 




Hdream said:


> View attachment 2195672
> 
> Not best photo white gold I have for almost 5 years and rose gold for almost 2.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

None.     As much as I would LOVE a Love... I know that they aren't in my budget and I would never be able to afford one.  

Still... I love to look at them!


----------



## Staci_W

I can't even afford one love. So jealous of you ladies with multiples. Count me in the zero place as well.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have one Love (YG cuff) and would like to add another at some stage - either a second YG cuff or a full YG bangle with diamonds as that would look amazing stacked with the cuff I think. I do want to upgrade my diamond studs first though, so might be waiting/saving a long while!


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> I prefer just a single love with four diamonds unless its stacked with a JUC.
> Sometimes more just isn't more IMO, for me at least. I can be such a boring minimalist at times.
> Love everybody's photos.




Your jewelry taste is NEVER boring, just always elegant and breathtaking to look at!


----------



## LVoeletters

I have one rose gold love from two septembers ago. I do like the idea of stacking either one more love or one juc... Haven't decided yet. Just bought a gorgeous diamond bangle to stack with it though! One day I hope to have a 4 diamond love, idk I would feel about stacking with it in my 30s, in my 20s everything seems fun to stack lol. However, I do like the idea of having two so I could pass one down to a daughter.


----------



## xblackxstarx

If I had an unlimited budget I would have 
3x yg bracelet
1x yg cuff
Rg rainbow bracelet
Wg rainbow bracelet
Yg and wg 10 diamond love 
Rg or yg 4 diamond love 
full pave love in wg and yg 

Keep dreaming 
I wouldn't wear them all together though obviously 
So far I only have one yg plain bracelet


----------



## CKT

I love the look of 2 bracelets and am thinking of getting another love bracelet (either white 4 diamonds or plain yellow) to stack with my plain yg. However i sometimes get really nervous when my bracelet gets deep scratches from me being clumsy and am hiding the bracelet under the jacket or sleeves most of the time (thank god its winter)..  

Anyone experienced this anxiety over scratches but still got a second bracelet and managed to get over it after sometime? It has been about 6 months since i got it.. Im still not sure if its a good idea to get a second one!!


----------



## lulilu

I have one YG love.  I never wear it.  I want a JUC to go with my JUC ring.  I like the idea of being able to take off the JUC.  I always take off my jewelry when I get home from work.


----------



## mrs moulds

None!!!!
LOL!!!  I would love to have one to wear with my vintage Cartier Tank.
Maybe one day...


----------



## MischiefManaged

I only have 1. A WG with 4 diamonds. I would really love to get a plain RG one or a RG with 4 diamonds, but I don't see it happening in the near future. Right now it is stacked with an 18k bangle that was sautered on my writst when I was 16. They look pretty good together, but as I have gotten older YG and RG have appealed alot more to me so I would like to add in a pop of color.

pricescope.com/forum/download/file.php?id=320020


----------



## LVoeletters

MischiefManaged said:


> I only have 1. A WG with 4 diamonds. I would really love to get a plain RG one or a RG with 4 diamonds, but I don't see it happening in the near future. Right now it is stacked with an 18k bangle that was sautered on my writst when I was 16. They look pretty good together, but as I have gotten older YG and RG have appealed alot more to me so I would like to add in a pop of color.
> 
> pricescope.com/forum/download/file.php?id=320020



soldered onto you?? do you have a pic? sounds very cool


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I have 2 a white gold and a rose gold. And a charity love bracelet in rose gold with double chords black/red


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> Your jewelry taste is NEVER boring, just always elegant and breathtaking to look at!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lulilu said:


> I have one YG love.  I never wear it.  I want a JUC to go with my JUC ring.  I like the idea of being able to take off the JUC.  I always take off my jewelry when I get home from work.


This is exactly why I just got the VCA perlee bangle.
I have to be able to take my bracelets off....
The love is so pretty, though


----------



## slowlikehoney

I'm in the zero club too, but if I could have whatever I wanted I would choose two plain Loves. Probably one WG and one YG that I would wear together. That's the look I like the best.


----------



## Switibuster

I have two love bangle in gold size 17


----------



## NSB

Switibuster said:


> I have two love bangle in gold size 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449935


They look so good on you! How long have you had them? Do you like wearing them together? I got my first YG love in May & really want to add a second YG love before the next price increase. I love how 2 look on other people but there isn't a boutique in my state so I haven't had a chance to try another one on. However, they probably wouldn't let me anyway. When I got sized for my first love in a boutique, they would only let me try on a pave bangle.


----------



## Switibuster

Thank you so much. I had them for two years already. I like wearing both. Before i tried wearing on each wrist but it feels different when worn together in one wrist. Mine has lots of scratches already coz sometimes i wear my cartier bb watch stacked in the middle of both bangles


----------



## NSB

CKT said:


> I love the look of 2 bracelets and am thinking of getting another love bracelet (either white 4 diamonds or plain yellow) to stack with my plain yg. However i sometimes get really nervous when my bracelet gets deep scratches from me being clumsy and am hiding the bracelet under the jacket or sleeves most of the time (thank god its winter)..
> 
> Anyone experienced this anxiety over scratches but still got a second bracelet and managed to get over it after sometime? It has been about 6 months since i got it.. Im still not sure if its a good idea to get a second one!!


Did you decide if you are going to get another love? I really want a second love before the next price increase!


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> If I had an unlimited budget I would have
> 3x yg bracelet
> 1x yg cuff
> Rg rainbow bracelet
> Wg rainbow bracelet
> Yg and wg 10 diamond love
> Rg or yg 4 diamond love
> full pave love in wg and yg
> 
> Keep dreaming
> I wouldn't wear them all together though obviously
> So far I only have one yg plain bracelet




I'd be very content with a full pave and a 4 diamond rose gold. 15 year long term plan lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

I wish !!! I would love those I'd be so happy   lol




LVoeletters said:


> I'd be very content with a full pave and a 4 diamond rose gold. 15 year long term plan lol


----------



## CKT

NSB said:


> Did you decide if you are going to get another love? I really want a second love before the next price increase!


 

Yes!! Waiting for it to be shipped to my home, but i'm currently on a job in europe and will only be back next weekend. It was a hellava mental struggle as I've rarely ever seen anyone in Singapore wearing one, but my sweetest SO encouraged me to just go for it so I'd live with no regrets  

Please please get it before the price increase!! SO surprised me with one just 3 days after the price increase in 2013 and my heart has been bleeding ever since!!!


----------



## NSB

CKT said:


> Yes!! Waiting for it to be shipped to my home, but i'm currently on a job in europe and will only be back next weekend. It was a hellava mental struggle as I've rarely ever seen anyone in Singapore wearing one, but my sweetest SO encouraged me to just go for it so I'd live with no regrets
> 
> Please please get it before the price increase!! SO surprised me with one just 3 days after the price increase in 2013 and my heart has been bleeding ever since!!!


Oh good! I'm so glad you got another one! Please post pics after you get it! I'm pretty sure my husband will get me another one. He knows how much I want a second & my bday is in Feb. he also wouldn't want to have to pay more after the next price increase


----------



## NSB

NSB said:


> Oh good! I'm so glad you got another one! Please post pics after you get it! I'm pretty sure my husband will get me another one. He knows how much I want a second & my bday is in Feb. he also wouldn't want to have to pay more after the next price increase


I forgot to ask. Are you getting white gold 4 diamond or YG?


----------



## CKT

NSB said:


> I forgot to ask. Are you getting white gold 4 diamond or YG?


 

I was reallyyyy undecisive for a longgg time... but SO knew that deep down what I really wanted is YG with diamonds so he urged me to get another YG .. and I know tt he is right  

but.. the twist is.... [MAJOR OOT]

I am getting a 6 diamonds YG brand new (then again i'll never know) piece from a trustyreseller! It is not cheaper than the price of 4 diamonds from Cartier and everyone might think that it is silly but I have this weird thing about getting"rare" or "discontinued" items..  Ever since I found out about the 6 diamonds version I have been day-dreaming about it  I have checked with Cartier if they could recreate the 6 dia YG version but was told that it is not possible.

SO likes it too and doesn't mind the lil price hike (as compared to a new 4 diamonds bracelet), moreover I don't mind a reseller piece as long as it looks new so it is a win-win (for me at least )



AND YES!! Your second love could be your birthday AND Valentine&#8217;s day present!!


----------



## NSB

CKT said:


> I was reallyyyy undecisive for a longgg time... but SO knew that deep down what I really wanted is YG with diamonds so he urged me to get another YG .. and I know tt he is right
> 
> but.. the twist is.... [MAJOR OOT]
> 
> I am getting a 6 diamonds YG brand new (then again i'll never know) piece from a trustyreseller! It is not cheaper than the price of 4 diamonds from Cartier and everyone might think that it is silly but I have this weird thing about getting"rare" or "discontinued" items..  Ever since I found out about the 6 diamonds version I have been day-dreaming about it  I have checked with Cartier if they could recreate the 6 dia YG version but was told that it is not possible.
> 
> SO likes it too and doesn't mind the lil price hike (as compared to a new 4 diamonds bracelet), moreover I don't mind a reseller piece as long as it looks new so it is a win-win (for me at least )
> 
> 
> 
> AND YES!! Your second love could be your birthday AND Valentine&#8217;s day present!!


That sounds fabulous!!! My favorite look is 2 YG together & even better with diamonds


----------



## CKT

NSB said:


> That sounds fabulous!!! My favorite look is 2 YG together & even better with diamonds


 
I love the look of 2 plain YG!! I actually chose e plain one over the 4 diamonds...... but SO didn't think I should get 2 of the same..... that was until i saw the 6 diamonds and the rest is history.. I really hope you get your second love too!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## NSB

CKT said:


> I love the look of 2 plain YG!! I actually chose e plain one over the 4 diamonds...... but SO didn't think I should get 2 of the same..... that was until i saw the 6 diamonds and the rest is history.. I really hope you get your second love too!! *fingers crossed*


Thanks


----------



## Metrowestmama

I know this is a couple months late but I just saw a picture of a popular instagrammer UpCloseandStylish who wears about 6 loves I think. Some look larger than others so it has a neat vibe in IMO. I can't figure out to embed the photo but here's the link. http://instagram.com/p/nOBN70ih7Y/


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have one that I  just got earlier this month. I am already saving for my second. I don't know if it will be a cuff or a full bracelet for the second. I like the price of the cuff, but I don't know yet.


----------



## glistenpearls

I have 2. Been wearing them for 2 years+


----------



## NYTexan

Metrowestmama said:


> I know this is a couple months late but I just saw a picture of a popular instagrammer UpCloseandStylish who wears about 6 loves I think. Some look larger than others so it has a neat vibe in IMO. I can't figure out to embed the photo but here's the link. http://instagram.com/p/nOBN70ih7Y/


Love all her loves stacked but going through airport security must be a nightmare. I hope she has a private plane! I know how much trouble I have with just one can't imagine 6 or 7. Absolutely stunning though.


----------



## Suzie

NYTexan said:


> Love all her loves stacked but going through airport security must be a nightmare. I hope she has a private plane! I know how much trouble I have with just one can't imagine 6 or 7. Absolutely stunning though.



I am sure she flies by private jet!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone want to share pictures of their multiple love bracelets stacked together ?


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone want to share pictures of their multiple love bracelets stacked together ?



I want to stack two so bad, but I think I will first finish watch and stack rings first!


----------



## Greentea

One and all I want.


----------



## Caz71

zero.

Id be happy with one!


----------



## katierose

Metrowestmama said:


> I know this is a couple months late but I just saw a picture of a popular instagrammer UpCloseandStylish who wears about 6 loves I think. Some look larger than others so it has a neat vibe in IMO. I can't figure out to embed the photo but here's the link. http://instagram.com/p/nOBN70ih7Y/




I saw these photos too. I was surprised at how nice they looked on her, (it looks like six.). On the other hand, probably anything she wears looks great.


----------



## Grande Latte

Zero.

I'd like to add two thin LOVEs this Christmas. The classic LOVE looks funny on me so I hesitated for years, but the thin works very well, and comes in size 15. So if everything goes as planned, one WG, one YG.


----------



## SashaJustine

Have one YG love and one thin WG love. Would like to add either another YG love next year or the dream would be the thin pave.


----------



## Phoenix123

I have 3:
- a full pave WG with ceramic
- plain regular YG
- thin RG

I'd love to add a full pave in RG.


----------



## Kmazz39

Here are my two, YG and WG. Would "Love" to round out my collection with the pink gold at some point!


----------



## SashaJustine

Do you wear all three stacked or do you wear them spereately/on different wrists? 





Phoenix123 said:


> I have 3:
> - a full pave WG with ceramic
> - plain regular YG
> - thin RG
> 
> I'd love to add a full pave in RG.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kmazz39 said:


> Here are my two, YG and WG. Would "Love" to round out my collection with the pink gold at some point!



I have the same combo [emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

Kmazz39 said:


> Here are my two, YG and WG. Would "Love" to round out my collection with the pink gold at some point!



It look so good on your skin tone!!
And love the size! What is your wrist size?


----------



## Jetsetmax

3 Loves, one in each color.  I don't stack them.  I switch them depending on the metal of the watch I'm wearing.


----------



## Kmazz39

Zucnarf said:


> It look so good on your skin tone!!
> And love the size! What is your wrist size?


My wrists are around 15cm so I got the bracelets in size 16


----------



## miznina

I have 2 YG and feel pretty complete[emoji847]

I may need to try on a thin love or JUC to see how that looks? [emoji57]


----------



## Phoenix123

SashaJustine said:


> Do you wear all three stacked or do you wear them spereately/on different wrists?



I'm still experimenting to see which combo works, lol!

Most of the time, I wear the non-pave regular YG and thin RG either on their own or stacked with the Perlee Clover or a Cartier cord bracelet.  I've worn both these 2 non-pave Loves together but the clanging/ banging caused the regular Love to become loosened,  So I've stopped that.  Sometimes, I stack an Hermes Kelly Dog in between the two Loves to stop them from banging against each other.

The pave Love in WG with ceramic is almost always worn alone or with my VCA Sweet pave bracelet.  Its thickness/ height is so different from the non-pave Loves so I never wear it with the non-pave.


----------



## SashaJustine

Very interesting to know this! I wear my regular love and thin love together with no problem -- however have been thinking about getting the pave love and if you say it is not quite the same and is better worn alone I am re-thinking of adding that to my stack. Would love to see some more pics if you ever have the time to share them of your love combinations  Thank you for sharing! 





Phoenix123 said:


> I'm still experimenting to see which combo works, lol!
> 
> Most of the time, I wear the non-pave regular YG and thin RG either on their own or stacked with the Perlee Clover or a Cartier cord bracelet.  I've worn both these 2 non-pave Loves together but the clanging/ banging caused the regular Love to become loosened,  So I've stopped that.  Sometimes, I stack an Hermes Kelly Dog in between the two Loves to stop them from banging against each other.
> 
> The pave Love in WG with ceramic is almost always worn alone or with my VCA Sweet pave bracelet.  Its thickness/ height is so different from the non-pave Loves so I never wear it with the non-pave.


----------



## Phoenix123

SashaJustine said:


> Very interesting to know this! I wear my regular love and thin love together with no problem -- however have been thinking about getting the pave love and if you say it is not quite the same and is better worn alone I am re-thinking of adding that to my stack. Would love to see some more pics if you ever have the time to share them of your love combinations  Thank you for sharing!



I'll try to post pics for you over the next few days.  I seem to be having some issue with the files being too large. 

I don't like scratches on my Love bracelets and that's another reason why I don't stack them.  I've just removed the Sweet bracelet as it's scratched my pave Love, albeit very faintly. 

No worries. I'd be happy to oblige when the forum allows me to post, or if I manage to shrink my pics.


----------



## miznina

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm still experimenting to see which combo works, lol!
> 
> Most of the time, I wear the non-pave regular YG and thin RG either on their own or stacked with the Perlee Clover or a Cartier cord bracelet.  I've worn both these 2 non-pave Loves together but the clanging/ banging caused the regular Love to become loosened,  So I've stopped that.  Sometimes, I stack an Hermes Kelly Dog in between the two Loves to stop them from banging against each other.
> 
> The pave Love in WG with ceramic is almost always worn alone or with my VCA Sweet pave bracelet.  Its thickness/ height is so different from the non-pave Loves so I never wear it with the non-pave.



Just pop a drop of purple loctite on each screw thread and all your troubles with looseness will disappear Phoenix.  I too had loosening but they have not budged since adding the loctite and it does not damage the thread or gold [emoji4]

win win [emoji847]


----------



## Phoenix123

miznina said:


> Just pop a drop of purple loctite on each screw thread and all your troubles with looseness will disappear Phoenix.  I too had loosening but they have not budged since adding the loctite and it does not damage the thread or gold [emoji4]
> 
> win win [emoji847]



Thank you for that.  I'd like, however, to be able to remove the bracelets and not have them on 24/7.  I've had a few scratches, particularly on my YG Love, one quite deep.  Luckily, the SA at Cartier was able to polish them out, so that even now the deep scratch is barely visible - _amazing_ actually!!

So, now, I don't wear any of my Love bracelets 24/7 or stack them together any more.  Even when I'm out and am stacking with other bracelet(s), I'm still super careful - I wear a croc Kelly Dog between the 2 bracelets, to prevent scratching! lol


----------



## Phoenix123

SashaJustine said:


> Very interesting to know this! I wear my regular love and thin love together with no problem -- however have been thinking about getting the pave love and if you say it is not quite the same and is better worn alone I am re-thinking of adding that to my stack. Would love to see some more pics if you ever have the time to share them of your love combinations  Thank you for sharing!



Here ya go!


----------



## SashaJustine

Gorgeous!!! Love the classic YG and thin RG together -- so pretty! Your stack photos are gorgeous and interesting to switch it up and have variety  thank you for sharing!!





Phoenix123 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 3813567
> View attachment 3813568
> View attachment 3813569
> View attachment 3813570


----------



## Zucnarf

Phoenix123 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 3813567
> View attachment 3813568
> View attachment 3813569
> View attachment 3813570



Amazing!


----------



## Esther W

Bethc said:


> I have 3 Loves, wg, wg rainbow and rg.  I used to wear them stacked, but when I get my juste en clou it was too much, so now I wear my 2 wg loves and the juc.
> 
> View attachment 2201322
> 
> View attachment 2201324


----------



## Esther W




----------



## Esther W

Just got my 3rd for anniversary and all are small.


----------



## Esther W

Esther W said:


> Just got my 3rd for anniversary and all are small.


I love the smaller version of the love, my first love was YG with 4 diamonds and all I could focus on were the few scratches it got so quickly. With these smaller ones they also get scratches but does I'm guessing since they are smaller its not so obvious to me.


----------



## Esther W

I have 3 thinner bracelets in my pic here. YG WH and YG P


----------



## Esther W

Recently for our anniversary I got the thinner love ring


----------



## SashaJustine

Wow!! Love that thin love ring  Stunning 





Esther W said:


> Recently for our anniversary I got the thinner love ring


----------



## Esther W

Ty
Love the thin loves I know some think they are too thin but great for me!
I have 4 loves 1 reg and 3 thin


----------



## SashaJustine

Do you wear your regular love stacked with your three thins ever?


----------



## Esther W

Honestly I don't wear the regular one at all, once it started to get scratched I was so upset that's all I focused on, the thinner ones get scratched also but you can hardly see them.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Esther W said:


> Honestly I don't wear the regular one at all, once it started to get scratched I was so upset that's all I focused on, the thinner ones get scratched also but you can hardly see them.


Hmm. . . This is interesting! I also have 3 Thin Loves and was planning on getting a regular Love. I’m not sure though because I wear all of my Thins stacked, and it might be too much with a regular Love.


----------



## Kindness3

My loves our both home ,I'm so impressed with the work on them. They look all new I'm super happy made my day wanted to share my excitement with all other lovers of the loves


----------



## Kindness3

Phoenix123 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 3813567
> View attachment 3813568
> View attachment 3813569
> View attachment 3813570


Wow ♡♡♡absolutely lovely collection you have .thank you for sharing 》》☆☆


----------



## Grande Latte

Violet Bleu said:


> Hmm. . . This is interesting! I also have 3 Thin Loves and was planning on getting a regular Love. I’m not sure though because I wear all of my Thins stacked, and it might be too much with a regular Love.



If I were you I’d stick with 3 thins now. Adding a regular love might get real heavy and a bit busy if you plan on wearing them altogether.

However I love the look of one or two thins with the classic regular.


----------



## Esther W

Kindness3 said:


> My loves our both home ,I'm so impressed with the work on them. They look all new I'm super happy made my day wanted to share my excitement with all other lovers of the loves


Love your stack!


----------



## Esther W

Kindness3 said:


> Wow ♡♡♡absolutely lovely collection you have .thank you for sharing 》》☆☆


Beautiful !


----------



## Violet Bleu

Grande Latte said:


> If I were you I’d stick with 3 thins now. Adding a regular love might get real heavy and a bit busy if you plan on wearing them altogether.
> 
> However I love the look of one or two thins with the classic regular.


Hmm. . This is great feedback. These are my updated stacks:
Right wrist = WG Thin, YG Thin, & Trinity Cord
Left wrist = RG Thin, Tiffany Hardwear Bypass, & Love Cord
I’m thinking of adding the classic Love to my right wrist. What do you think?


----------



## Esther W

Violet Bleu said:


> Hmm. . This is great feedback. These are my updated stacks:
> Right wrist = WG Thin, YG Thin, & Trinity Cord
> Left wrist = RG Thin, Tiffany Hardwear Bypass, & Love Cord
> I’m thinking of adding the classic Love to my right wrist. What do you think?


What ever works for you I say do it!
I seen stacks of 5-8 on one arm all love bracelets and they look great.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Esther W said:


> What ever works for you I say do it!
> I seen stacks of 5-8 on one arm all love bracelets and they look great.


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Kindness3

Esther W said:


> Recently for our anniversary I got the thinner love ring


Yours is so very gourgeous congratulations on your new collection ♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

Esther W said:


> Love your stack!


Thank you so much  esther :》


----------



## SashaJustine

Violet Bleu said:


> Hmm. . This is great feedback. These are my updated stacks:
> Right wrist = WG Thin, YG Thin, & Trinity Cord
> Left wrist = RG Thin, Tiffany Hardwear Bypass, & Love Cord
> I’m thinking of adding the classic Love to my right wrist. What do you think?


Please post updated pics of your new stacks — would love to see it


----------



## Violet Bleu

SashaJustine said:


> Please post updated pics of your new stacks — would love to see it


Here you go!


----------



## Grande Latte

I love your current stacks. I'm really tempted by your trinity cord and love cord. My question is what happens when the cords need to be replaced? Will I be able to get the same color cord or can get any colored cord I want? Do these cords come in sizes? Or is it one size fits all?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Grande Latte said:


> I love your current stacks. I'm really tempted by your trinity cord and love cord. My question is what happens when the cords need to be replaced? Will I be able to get the same color cord or can get any colored cord I want? Do these cords come in sizes? Or is it one size fits all?


Thank you! Great questions! 
1. When the cords need to be replaced, I just pop into my local Cartier boutique, and the Cord is replaced complimentary. 
2. The Trinity Cord comes with a standard black, and the Love Cord comes with a thinner fuchsia cord. You can change the cords to any color you want at any time. Although, they do not offer the thinner cord from the Love for some reason. So, once you change this cord to a different color: it will be the thicker cord like the Trinity Cord bracelet. I will try to find a pic so you can see the difference.
Here’s a pic:


3. The SAs cut the cords from a roll. They are cut at a standard length, but I think they can cut them closer to your wrist size if requested. 

I hope this helps! Feel free to ask me anything else.


----------



## Grande Latte

Thank you so much for your detailed answers. Yes, I've seen many different colored cords and always kind of wondered how everything works. With your explanation, I'll go into my local store again and try these on. Thank you!


----------



## SashaJustine

Beautiful stacks!! Thank you for sharing  The thins look wonderful on you! Hope the thin JUC is released soon... 





Violet Bleu said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 3845556
> 
> View attachment 3845555


----------



## Violet Bleu

SashaJustine said:


> Beautiful stacks!! Thank you for sharing  The thins look wonderful on you! Hope the thin JUC is released soon...


Thank you so much! I wanted to add a Classic Love since they’re now in a 15. But now I’m waiting on the Thin JUC!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Grande Latte said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed answers. Yes, I've seen many different colored cords and always kind of wondered how everything works. With your explanation, I'll go into my local store again and try these on. Thank you!


You’re welcome Grand Latte! The cords are also pretty durable. I wear mine 24/7.


----------



## SashaJustine

Have a JUC and was pondering a second to stack — however now very keen to see if the thin JUC will look better! Can’t wait to see it 


Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much! I wanted to add a Classic Love since they’re now in a 15. But now I’m waiting on the Thin JUC!


----------



## Esther W

Kindness3 said:


> Yours is so very gourgeous congratulations on your new collection ♡♡


Ty


SashaJustine said:


> Have a JUC and was pondering a second to stack — however now very keen to see if the thin JUC will look better! Can’t wait to see it


I'm also interested in seeing this in a smaller version


----------



## Violet Bleu

SashaJustine said:


> Have a JUC and was pondering a second to stack — however now very keen to see if the thin JUC will look better! Can’t wait to see it


Me either!


----------



## Esther W

Violet Bleu said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 3845556
> 
> View attachment 3845555


Wow
So pretty


----------



## Violet Bleu

Esther W said:


> Wow
> So pretty


Thank you so much!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! Great questions!
> 1. When the cords need to be replaced, I just pop into my local Cartier boutique, and the Cord is replaced complimentary.
> 2. The Trinity Cord comes with a standard black, and the Love Cord comes with a thinner fuchsia cord. You can change the cords to any color you want at any time. Although, they do not offer the thinner cord from the Love for some reason. So, once you change this cord to a different color: it will be the thicker cord like the Trinity Cord bracelet. I will try to find a pic so you can see the difference.
> Here’s a pic:
> View attachment 3845611
> 
> 3. The SAs cut the cords from a roll. They are cut at a standard length, but I think they can cut them closer to your wrist size if requested.
> 
> I hope this helps! Feel free to ask me anything else.



Love your stacks. Do you ever wear both cords together on one arm?


----------



## Violet Bleu

luvmy3girls said:


> Love your stacks. Do you ever wear both cords together on one arm?


Thank you! I did that originally but like them on separate arms now for some reason. My stacking kind of goes through phases.


----------



## babypanda

Hi everyone. I’ve been reading and rereading all the posts regarding the love bracelet for days now. 
I own a classic rose gold love and would like to add 1 or 2 thin love bracelets as I love their look together. Mine is size 18 and my wrist is 16 cm. I am worried that if I have 3 loves the same size, the movement and clinging will annoy me. I tried the thin bracelets in the store in sizes 17 and 18 and 17 fits well with very minimal movement on the wrist. Size 18 moves a lot.  Did anyone try wearing a classic and thin love one of different sizes (in my case 18 for the classic and 17 for the thin). 
Thanks !


----------



## Lizzylizzy

babypanda said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve been reading and rereading all the posts regarding the love bracelet for days now.
> I own a classic rose gold love and would like to add 1 or 2 thin love bracelets as I love their look together. Mine is size 18 and my wrist is 16 cm. I am worried that if I have 3 loves the same size, the movement and clinging will annoy me. I tried the thin bracelets in the store in sizes 17 and 18 and 17 fits well with very minimal movement on the wrist. Size 18 moves a lot.  Did anyone try wearing a classic and thin love one of different sizes (in my case 18 for the classic and 17 for the thin).
> Thanks !


I did and just like the regular love, if they are not the same size, they don't lie flush together and will scratch and slip under each other


----------



## Lizzylizzy

babypanda said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve been reading and rereading all the posts regarding the love bracelet for days now.
> I own a classic rose gold love and would like to add 1 or 2 thin love bracelets as I love their look together. Mine is size 18 and my wrist is 16 cm. I am worried that if I have 3 loves the same size, the movement and clinging will annoy me. I tried the thin bracelets in the store in sizes 17 and 18 and 17 fits well with very minimal movement on the wrist. Size 18 moves a lot.  Did anyone try wearing a classic and thin love one of different sizes (in my case 18 for the classic and 17 for the thin).
> Thanks !


I wear three thin loves on one wrist and can twist them (they are on the looser side) and while they do clink together, because they are smaller and lighter, it is not very noticeable


----------



## Esther W

Beautiful !


----------



## babypanda

Lizzylizzy said:


> I wear three thin loves on one wrist and can twist them (they are on the looser side) and while they do clink together, because they are smaller and lighter, it is not very noticeable



Thank you for your answer. Much appreciated. I was already leaning towards getting the same size as mine


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 3845556
> 
> View attachment 3845555


Love pink sapphire looks so nice with the loves


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kindness3 said:


> Love pink sapphire looks so nice with the loves


Thank you so much! I’m currently getting it shortened and can’t wait to have it back.


----------



## ojkasa97

currently have a rg and wg!


----------



## purseinsanity

I have 5...YG, RG, RG w/10 diamonds, YG pave, and WG pave with black enamel.  I never wear them all together though.  I look ridiculous, although I love the look when others wear many at once.


----------



## foxyqt

I have a classic YG love and recently added a thin WG, love the two-tone look! I initially wanted a thin RG but then I read news about the thins w/ diamonds coming out next year so I decided to get a thin WG for now and a thin RG w/ diamonds later


----------



## Grande Latte

It's so nice to hear about people's various collections here and hear about how they wear their bracelets and color combinations. 

Currently I only have one gold thin pave. Strangely, even though it's very dainty and thin, I like it all by itself. It's so lightweight I forget that I'm wearing my bracelet. And I only take it off once a week when I paint because I cannot afford to get oil paint on it!

I think about getting a plain gold thin to stack with it, but I worry the clanking noise would be annoying since I'm a very active person.


----------



## Kindness3

My curren collection adding de ecrou in white gold,I loved to add thin white love next year,I think I'm set for now,I wish more people posted pictures of de ecrou bracelets ,they are so gourgeouse looking with juc


----------



## Grande Latte

Kindness3 said:


> My curren collection adding de ecrou in white gold,I loved to add thin white love next year,I think I'm set for now,I wish more people posted pictures of de ecrou bracelets ,they are so gourgeouse looking with juc



Ecrou is so edgy. WG is nice. How would you wear your collection? You have so many pieces.


----------



## Kindness3

Grande Latte said:


> Ecrou is so edgy. WG is nice. How would you wear your collection? You have so many pieces.


I think I will be stacking it with juc they look so good together ,I'm super excited can' wait for tomorrow, absolutel love ecrou it's so cool looking


----------



## Polaris32

I have seen Ecrou in person.  I feel that the rose gold version looks so much better compare to the white gold version. But hey.... that's just me. For some reason the white gold appears to be more "industrial" look to me. I didn't get the luxury feel as the rose gold version.  To be honest with you, I am quite surprised that Ecrou looks so much nicer in person than in the picture.


----------



## Grande Latte

It took me years to finally "get" and fall in love with JUC. It'll take me some time to do the same with Ecrou. I'm quite slow. 

But I like the industrial concept. I like how masculine, yet alluring it is. It's edgy and super bad ass. I wonder if Cartier is doing some cool YouTube ads to really promote this piece. It's iconic and ahead of the times. I would, however, like it with some diamonds. Lol.


----------



## Grande Latte

Oh wait. The ad is out. Ecrou is hot. If you get WG, you have to get RG too.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Grande Latte said:


> Oh wait. The ad is out. Ecrou is hot. If you get WG, you have to get RG too.



Looks so good in this video!


----------



## Caz71

They look so good on these 2 girls. Very edgy


----------



## Esther W

Grande Latte said:


> It's so nice to hear about people's various collections here and hear about how they wear their bracelets and color combinations.
> 
> Currently I only have one gold thin pave. Strangely, even though it's very dainty and thin, I like it all by itself. It's so lightweight I forget that I'm wearing my bracelet. And I only take it off once a week when I paint because I cannot afford to get oil paint on it!
> 
> I think about getting a plain gold thin to stack with it, but I worry the clanking noise would be annoying since I'm a very active person.


They really don’t bother me since they are small.


----------



## Kindness3

Esther W said:


> View attachment 3888752
> 
> They really don’t bother me since they are small.


You collection is so gourgeouse looking wow ☆☆☆


----------



## Josilynvi

j


----------



## Pgirl2016

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm still experimenting to see which combo works, lol!
> 
> Most of the time, I wear the non-pave regular YG and thin RG either on their own or stacked with the Perlee Clover or a Cartier cord bracelet.  I've worn both these 2 non-pave Loves together but the clanging/ banging caused the regular Love to become loosened,  So I've stopped that.  Sometimes, I stack an Hermes Kelly Dog in between the two Loves to stop them from banging against each other.
> 
> The pave Love in WG with ceramic is almost always worn alone or with my VCA Sweet pave bracelet.  Its thickness/ height is so different from the non-pave Loves so I never wear it with the non-pave.



Did you get the pave love in the exact same size as your plain love? I’m torn between if I should get 1 size up because I like a looser appearance in the diamond pave one so it POPS more!


----------



## faintlymacabre

1 cuff.

I really want to add another, but the cuffs don't come in different widths, and I feel like stacking 2 of the same width doesn't have the same visual appeal as having a thinner or thicker version to contrast with.


----------



## Fem1014

Here is my current stack. I keep thinking to sell one and only keep two but cannot make up my mind.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Fem1014 said:


> Here is my current stack. I keep thinking to sell one and only keep two but cannot make up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952648



Why are you thinking of selling one?


----------



## xoKate

Forever in love with my two Cartier L⊝VE bracelets... YG 10 diamond and a YG 4 diamond. Would love to add a WG 10 diamond one day.


----------



## Fem1014

luvmy3girls said:


> Why are you thinking of selling one?



I just think they’re so uniform. Want to add a VCA Alhambra bracelet and one day (in my dreams) a perlee clover bracelet.


----------



## junime

Fem1014 said:


> Here is my current stack. I keep thinking to sell one and only keep two but cannot make up my mind.



Where will you sell it?  I've thought about selling one but I'm so afraid of scammers on eBay.


----------



## Fem1014

junime said:


> Where will you sell it?  I've thought about selling one but I'm so afraid of scammers on eBay.



Probably Ann’s Fabulous finds


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Anyone else LOVE the look of two but not the feeling?   I find them especially uncomfortable after a full day of typing at work.  One gives me no trouble.


----------



## Gracilan

BostonBlockhead said:


> Anyone else LOVE the look of two but not the feeling?   I find them especially uncomfortable after a full day of typing at work.  One gives me no trouble.




I have 1 classic YG...size 19, it’s a little loose fit rather than snug...I went to purchase my 2nd love this past Saturday...I first tried the smaller version with my classic and didn’t care for the way they looked...then I tried another classic, YG, same size...I didn’t like the way they looked on me, was a little disappointed  because my plan way to buy...I also found them quite heavy together but that would not have stopped be from buying if they looked good on me...I love the look of doubles, triples on other people when they’re snug...I don’t care for the look on me,,,I know it would drive me crazy in the summer...I took a walk over to Van Cleef to take a look at the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet...I’ve bee thinking about this bracelet in the back of my mind.   YG Carnelian was beautiful, it looked  great with my Love so I bought it!! 
Absolutely love my new bracelet and it cost $2000 less than what I was planning to spend...win, win!!!

PS... While I was at Cartier trying on the beauties they did a quick polish on my Love, bought it last Feb....it looks brand new and shiny...once again, we were treated like the Queen, sparkling water, Cartier champagne in crystal champagne glasses and delicious mints...VCA wasn’t too shabby either, sparkling water and chocolates from France...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mrsdjx

I don't think I could bear two, one is cumbersome enough. I would only buy a paved or thin version now, so I could remove them easily.


----------



## js2367

I would like to pair a classic love with a cuff. One that's easier to put on/take off. Anyone does this and care to share pics and thoughts?


----------



## txrosegirl

js2367 said:


> I would like to pair a classic love with a cuff. One that's easier to put on/take off. Anyone does this and care to share pics and thoughts?


i think if your wrist fits the cuff, this would be a great way to go! let me know if you really want pics bc i have to get stuff out of my safe happy to do so if it would help


----------



## miznina

BostonBlockhead said:


> Anyone else LOVE the look of two but not the feeling?   I find them especially uncomfortable after a full day of typing at work.  One gives me no trouble.



I have to say I don’t really feel mine but they are big.  Is it tightness or the weight of the gold?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

miznina said:


> I have to say I don’t really feel mine but they are big.  Is it tightness or the weight of the gold?



More that they dig into my wrist with typing all day and writing.  My gel wrist supports for my keyboard and mousepad help.  Some days it's still a bit bothersome.


----------



## mousdioufe

My current stack.


----------



## uhpharm01

mousdioufe said:


> My current stack.


#Lovebraceletgoals


----------



## taya19

mousdioufe said:


> Wearing, yellow gold bracelet, white gold cuff and rose gold JUC.


Hello, I know this is an old post but wanted to ask your opinion about the cuff and the bracelet.  Which one do you prefer? And how do you find stacking them? I want to get one and I prefer the bracelet but I do take off my jewlery as soon as I am home.


----------



## SDC2003

BostonBlockhead said:


> More that they dig into my wrist with typing all day and writing.  My gel wrist supports for my keyboard and mousepad help.  Some days it's still a bit bothersome.



For me even one bothered me when typing because it would get stuck down my arm. I have developed cpt and other nerve issues in my arm so I can’t wear the love any more. For those who spend a lot of time in the office at the desk typing and have nerve issues or could develop them I don’t think bangle works based on personal experience.


----------



## Slee19

BostonBlockhead said:


> Anyone else LOVE the look of two but not the feeling?   I find them especially uncomfortable after a full day of typing at work.  One gives me no trouble.


I have the YG love and the RG rainbow which I bought to stack together but the screws were constantly getting undone when worn together  So I now wear one on each arm. I recently added an YG JUC so i have been stacking it with the YG love and have no issues yet of the screws getting undone. IMO it does feel more balanced with one on each arm. But I did love the look of the two loves stacked.


----------



## honhon

i have 2 love bracelets.  back then i have worn both of them stacked but got too annoying....so i started to wear one on each wrist....but got too tired of the looks.  now when i feel like it i wear either on my right wrist, but not stacked with any other bracelets.  i would normally wear it for a week or 2, and then get tired of give some rest. argh fashion


----------



## OKComputer

My everyday stack:  yg 4-diamond regular and wg 10-diamond skinny. I want to add a 3rd but am undecided on what to get!


----------



## Yodabest

I wear a classic yg and small rg and the combination is perfect. The lock mechanism on the small love is really easy to use. I plan to leave mine on most of the time but I can see the appeal of getting it to take off daily because of how easy it is to do.


----------



## kayyc

Is this too much for everyday? I just hate leaving one in the box! Thoughts? I have the small juc on the right wrist. Should I move a love over?


----------



## Metrowestmama

kayyc said:


> Is this too much for everyday? I just hate leaving one in the box! Thoughts? I have the small juc on the right wrist. Should I move a love over?


It is all about the look you want. Having all three on one wrist gives you a cuff look from a distance and more bold. Generally, I am not a fan of two and two. I'd rather stick with odd number so three and one \ or three and two. I don't know if that makes sense! but you could move one love over to the JUC if you had another bracelet (like a VCA) to stack with it or maybe pair it a watch. That said, I saw someone who has ten loves of different metals and with or without stones all on one wrist and it makes an impact. On her other wrist, she has a large Rolex.


----------



## mousdioufe

Thinking of selling the white gold and get a small rose gold instead to balance my stack. What do you think? The white gold seems out of place.


----------



## mousdioufe

Not sure if I should keep the white gold


----------



## kayyc

Metrowestmama said:


> It is all about the look you want. Having all three on one wrist gives you a cuff look from a distance and more bold. Generally, I am not a fan of two and two. I'd rather stick with odd number so three and one \ or three and two. I don't know if that makes sense! but you could move one love over to the JUC if you had another bracelet (like a VCA) to stack with it or maybe pair it a watch. That said, I saw someone who has ten loves of different metals and with or without stones all on one wrist and it makes an impact. On her other wrist, she has a large Rolex.



thank you! I just received the diamond love for Christmas, my next is definitely a VCA. I just haven’t decided which one I like most ‍♀️


----------



## Metrowestmama

mousdioufe said:


> Not sure if I should keep the white gold


I like it. Gives dimension. Perhaps add another juc in white gold down the line? Or another white gold bracelet from another brand to balance it off.


----------



## Metrowestmama

kayyc said:


> thank you! I just received the diamond love for Christmas, my next is definitely a VCA. I just haven’t decided which one I like most ‍♀️


My problem too! But I love your collection.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have two - cuff in YG and cuff in WG with a diamond. Since I bought the WG I have been wearing them stacked together, I love the look.

I’m considering adding either a small Love with or without diamonds or a small JUC for my 40th in March.


----------



## Tempo

xblackxstarx said:


> If I had an unlimited budget I would have
> 3x yg bracelet
> 1x yg cuff
> Rg rainbow bracelet
> Wg rainbow bracelet
> Yg and wg 10 diamond love
> Rg or yg 4 diamond love
> full pave love in wg and yg
> 
> Keep dreaming
> I wouldn't wear them all together though obviously
> So far I only have one yg plain bracelet


You show all signs of Love-sickness! Watch out, this is how it usually ends!


----------



## bagdivaqueenb

mousdioufe said:


> Not sure if I should keep the white gold


Keep it


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Tempo said:


> You show all signs of Love-sickness! Watch out, this is how it usually ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614026



WHAT A COLLECTION!  WOW WOW WOW!!

Could you run through which ones you have - I see the WG all diamond, 2x YG pave, WG 10, WG 4, 2x YG 10, 2x YG 4 and a thin YG, right? Or are some of those RG and they just appear YG in the picture? And the other two bracelets - are those Cartier as well?

Nevertheless this is utterly stunning! Do you ever wear all of them together, even if just for a mod shot?? And any chances of that mod shot here?


----------



## Tempo

MagpieInTraining said:


> WHAT A COLLECTION!  WOW WOW WOW!!
> 
> Could you run through which ones you have - I see the WG all diamond, 2x YG pave, WG 10, WG 4, 2x YG 10, 2x YG 4 and a thin YG, right? Or are some of those RG and they just appear YG in the picture? And the other two bracelets - are those Cartier as well?
> 
> Nevertheless this is utterly stunning! Do you ever wear all of them together, even if just for a mod shot?? And any chances of that mod shot here?



Thank you! Happy that you like it. Let me run through:

1 x YG, 1 x YG 4, 1 x WG 4, 1 x YG 6, 2 x YG 10, 1 x WG 10, 2 x YG pave, 1 x WG all diamond.

No RG, because it does not match my skin color. No thin Love yet (let´s see for how long I can live without one - lol).

I never wear them all together, usually one on the left hand and two on the right hand (sometimes two and three). What you see are basically two stacks in two different sizes, on the left hand side, I like them to be one size bigger, due to the watch.

The other two bracelets are not from Cartier. I found the one at the top at a small jewelry store and I bought it, because it has same size and shape as a love bracelet (and it has slightly bigger diamonds and therefore a little bit more presence and……….it does not have screws!)

The collection just grew to that size because it gives me so many possibilities to set the right tone – from casual to very elegant and every possible step in between.

Mod shot – let´s see if I can motivate someone to support the on and off procedere. Meanwhile you´ll find some varations in my other posts.


----------



## Tempo

MagpieInTraining said:


> WHAT A COLLECTION!  WOW WOW WOW!!
> 
> Could you run through which ones you have - I see the WG all diamond, 2x YG pave, WG 10, WG 4, 2x YG 10, 2x YG 4 and a thin YG, right? Or are some of those RG and they just appear YG in the picture? And the other two bracelets - are those Cartier as well?
> 
> Nevertheless this is utterly stunning! Do you ever wear all of them together, even if just for a mod shot?? And any chances of that mod shot here?



That´s a good example how I usually wear a couple of them. But since a few weeks I fantasize more and more about adding a small Love to them. Actually I struggle to decide which one. Don´t know if I prefer either a 6 or 10 YG version or probably another pave. In that case I would eventually go for a YG version too.


----------



## mousdioufe

Metrowestmama said:


> I like it. Gives dimension. Perhaps add another juc in white gold down the line? Or another white gold bracelet from another brand to balance it off.


I went ahead and got the thin white gold version, very happy with the result. Thank you! my stack is complete!


----------



## megs0927

mousdioufe said:


> I went ahead and got the thin white gold version, very happy with the result. Thank you! my stack is complete!



great choice!


----------



## seikow

I have two at this moment


----------



## MotherOfBostons

I have two YG Loves but I want moreeeeeee


----------



## XCCX

Minis a YG LOVE cuff and 2 LOVE cord bracelets


----------



## perlefine

Edited


----------



## Brasil

XCCX said:


> Minis a YG LOVE cuff and 2 LOVE cord bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4841127


They are so shiny) Like new) Beautiful


----------



## XCCX

Brasil said:


> They are so shiny) Like new) Beautiful


The plain yellow gold is 3-4 years old and the diamond one is 3-4 days old lol thank you!


----------



## early bird

Tempo said:


> You show all signs of Love-sickness! Watch out, this is how it usually ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614026


OMG - did you buy all that they had in the store or did you leave some left over?


----------



## scheurin

The one on top with the 20 or so diamonds is interesting. Does not look like a Love anymore. Is it from Cartier?

btt: You need to set yourself a limit. That's what I did (and reached already  )


----------



## Tempo

early bird said:


> OMG - did you buy all that they had in the store or did you leave some left over?


Don’t worry they still have enough to sell (lol)! But seriously, the collection has grown over several years, bought in several shops, given away by several men!


----------



## Tempo

scheurin said:


> The one on top with the 20 or so diamonds is interesting. Does not look like a Love anymore. Is it from Cartier?
> 
> btt: You need to set yourself a limit. That's what I did (and reached already  )


No, the one on top is not from Cartier. Found it at a local jeweler. Bought it because it has the exact shape and size of a Love bracelet and is therefore perfectly suited to stack it with Loves. And yes you have to set yourself a limit. I started already to reduce my collection. Have sold all plain bracelets. Kept just one, but will sell it too, because I do anyway not wear it anymore. But I will probably buy a small one (or two? lol!) It‘s so hard to escape an addiction!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tempo said:


> You show all signs of Love-sickness! Watch out, this is how it usually ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614026


This is a SERIOUS Cartier Love collection ...


----------



## goodcrush

BUMP... Anyone have new additions or have expanded/modified their current love count and stack?


----------



## XCCX

goodcrush said:


> BUMP... Anyone have new additions or have expanded/modified their current love count and stack?





XCCX said:


> Minis a YG LOVE cuff and 2 LOVE cord bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4841127


Yes! I got a plain WG and a 4 diamond WG classic love bracelets (not counting the YG cuff anymore since I might sell it but not rushing since I’m thinking my daughter might love it )


----------

